

LivingSocial Hacked — More Than 50 Million Accounts Compromised - cubictwo
http://blog.sucuri.net/2013/04/livingsocial-hacked-more-than-50-million-accounts-compromised.html

======
bbsec
Much bigger than linkedin compromised.

~~~
perezbox
Just a bit more..

